# Mid Atlantic talk...



## T.J.

also, a possible opening for wintergreen this weekend if they cant start blowing snow again tomorrow. updates to follow.


----------



## Dcp584

Yea I know Springs looks pretty grim but tonight they should blow and they should be blowing friday night and into Saturday morning that's why I said I'll let you know what is going on tommorow so we can get a grasp on if it will open and if it is worth the trip.


----------



## T.J.

yeah, they have a few more days to blow snow, i'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Dcp584

Me to TJ Me to


----------



## Guest

should be a nice soupy weekend with temps in the 40's.

not to burst your bubble, or anything :cheeky4: 

that being said, i finally received my paycheck from the job that fired me! woohoo! i'm $100 richer than i was yesterday! which means i have $100 to my name! now, to spend that on snowboarding soupy niceness or buy a bag...hmmmmm.

on a better note, i got a call today for a job offer, same thing as recently...leasing apartments. so that's a step in a positive direction


----------



## T.J.

job offer or interview? either way, sweet, glad things are on the up and up! now go riding saturday.


----------



## Guest

interview, or rather, pre-screening phone call & recommendation to the property manager to call me in for an interview.

so yeah, we'll see...


----------



## Guest

woohoo! i had a feeling the storm that rolled over us yesterday stopped & shared some goodness with seven springs...

happiness is...

5 inches of natty snow!

and with the storm that's rolling over me right now, teasing me with it's flurries, i'm sure there's more of that natty dankness making it's way through pa again today!!!

note to self:
**need to find money to go riding this weekend**


----------



## Guest

wisp is looking good too with it's 4 inches of natty snow!!! 

yay! for snow!


----------



## Guest

what's wisp like? compared to liberty or seven springs? 

they've got $7 lift tickets for this sunday!!!! i can afford $7!!!!! who wants to go????


----------



## Guest

it looks like to get the $7 deal you've got to purchase the ticket online beforehand...anyone know if that's the case? or can you get the special price at the window, too?

guess i'll call them today & find out...


----------



## Guest

weather.com is showing another 4-5 inches to be dropped tomorrow, but it's saying sunday will be 51 with rain showers. so let's pray for colder temps!!!! which means...more SNOWWWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## T.J.

i've only ever been to wisp VERY early in the season so they never have much open when i was there. the 2 or so trails they did have were fun. i've love to go when they are 100% cause a lot of people say its pretty decent. 

it was flaking off and on here yesterday, sounds like a pretty good chance of snow for wednesday!

Jenn, also check out 7springs. their tickets are $25 right now and they should have a ton more stuff open now than they did this past weekend. from my place wisp and springs take about the same amount of drive time.

i'll be heading to NYC this weekend so no riding for me.


----------



## Guest

how many trails were open at 7springs?


----------



## T.J.

4 trails on saturday but you know that really means 2. they were blowing all day and easily had enough to open a few more tho.


----------



## Dcp584

Who is supposed to have $7 lift on sunday? And springs will have a bunch more open by the weekend. If you are planning to go up let me know what day cause I have a couple of days to use before the year is up so I might be able to get off.


----------



## Guest

wisp, but only two trails open at the moment.


----------



## Dcp584

Well if thats the case come sunday and Liberty is open save your self the cash and gas go to to Liberty.


----------



## T.J.

looks like a crapshoot between libery and whitetail right now. hopefully with some natty snow and constant cold temps these guys can get something going by the weekend. 

unfortunately i cant ride this weekend but i'll be damn sure out the following weekend.


----------



## T.J.

looks like that 4-5 inches helped out whitetail and liberty A LOT! its looking good!


----------



## Guest

yeah, this pic gives me hope...










the other day they hadn't even touched that side of the mountain!!!


----------



## T.J.

N~R~G said:


> yeah, this pic gives me hope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other day they hadn't even touched that side of the mountain!!!


Jenn, that picture is teh sex. 

like i said, no riding for me this weekend but you guys down for a mini meet next weekend? i'm sure liberty will be open by then. jenn, dave, dan (any anyone else in the area) what do you guys think?

also, Jenn have you heard anything from Mike (smoothboarder from tos)? i lost his number and i cant get a hold of him on sb.com. do you know if he is still in the area?


----------



## Dcp584

It would be nice if Liberty opened up this weekend. Whitetail says they are opening on Saturday. I gotta work so I can't go; plus they are calling for rain/snow I think. But Sunday I would go. But I think they are calling for rain at Whitetail but just AM clouds at Liberty.


----------



## Dcp584

Alright, Liberty is opening Saturday. I'm goin Sunday who's comin with me....

Come on NRG lets go shred I already know TJ can't go.


----------



## Guest

dan-

i've already talked my bro & sis into going to wisp and i think they may have talked a few more into joining us; so i don't think i can back out now. they do have coupons for a free lift ticket to liberty or whitetail, so maybe i can coax them that way. 
i don't know though, i don't even really have the money to go...gotta figure that out. chances are i'll be going to wisp. $7 is a lot easier to bum than $25, or whatever liberty's price is right now.

oh, and it looks like they've got quite a few more runs open at wisp...some blues & blacks, so that's good.


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> jenn, dave, dan (any anyone else in the area) what do you guys think?


no can do next weekend. it's my daughter's 8th birthday party friday night...we're having a sleepover (woohoo). and being the 3rd weekend of the month, my kids will be with me for the weekend instead of at their father's.
the weekend after that my sister is coming up to have christmas, so i'll be pretty occupied that saturday. i could go that sunday, but i'd have to be home by 7. oh, provided i have the money to go.



T.J. said:


> also, Jenn have you heard anything from Mike (smoothboarder from tos)?


don't know, haven't heard from him.


----------



## Dcp584

Then go this Sunday just to ride. You know you wanna. C'mon dreadless natty dread let roll.... hang out in west side park and practice your 270 on B/S lipslide to front flip off.... you know you can nail it.


----------



## Guest

just got the job of waxing my brother's board in exchange for my lift ticket. and i asked about liberty, but they'd rather do wisp since none of us have ever gone.


----------



## Dcp584

Yea yea you go play in you bigger hill then. I see how it is jeez. I gotta go up that way next weekend anyways. maybe I'll go next weekend to wisp.


----------



## T.J.

Dcp584 said:


> maybe I'll go next weekend to wisp.


o rly?!


----------



## Dcp584

Yea I gotta go to Frostburg for my sisters graduation on Saturday. So I may just head to Wisp after that or stay up in Frostburg and go the next day. I have'nt really decided it kinda depends on the weather and the weather over the next week loos kina chitty


----------



## T.J.

let me know what you are doing...i might be able to meet you up there next sunday or something.


----------



## Dcp584

Anyone looking go maybe hit up round top tonight? they open at 5.


----------



## Guest

Dcp584 said:


> Anyone looking go maybe hit up round top tonight? they open at 5.


hmmm.....


damn this no moneyness!

how much are tix?


----------



## Guest

dan, i might be down...lemme go talk to my boy & see if he minds sitting around while we shred :cheeky4: 

the site says $35 tix, which is kinda steep for early season, imo. but i'll give them a call & see what's up. i'll call you in a bit & let you know...


----------



## Guest

I was going to make the drive up from Philly to Hunter MOuntain, NY tomorrow but I can't seem to make myself do it considering it has been getting warmer and they are expecting some sleet and freezing rain in the morning. After so many years of riding, I have really gotten picky about conditions.


----------



## Dcp584

Can't be picky living in the Mid atlantic area. It was full on raining when I went up to Liberty today but as soon as me and my buddy got our tickets the rain stopped and it was a pretty good ride.


----------



## Guest

yeah, it rained the whole time at wisp today. can't complain though for $7. and they passed out free birthday cake! but yeah, i was drenched.


----------



## Dcp584

Blower; yeah I was gunna call you and see if you still went up there


----------



## T.J.

sounds like you guys had fun...bastards!


----------



## Guest

well HEY I am in VA, East Loudoun/West Fairfax area. I have been riding for a few years and hopefully hitting up the slopes a lot this year. I may be planning a trip to snowshoe in early/mid January with some friends.

I am leaving for Whistler on the 28th of this month :cheeky4: and buying two setups just for the trip. (yeah I do have cash to burn, makes me sad when I look at my bank account )

I go to NOVA, I currently work a graveshift Wed-Sat so I usually go boarding Sundays-Wednesdays. I drive a white Subaru Forester XT Sports so I like driving in the snow and can't wait for the storms to come. Anyone else in the area? Do you guys think this season will bomb out like last?


----------



## T.J.

Welcome to the forum! just when things started opening up we got a bunch of rain here in the libery/whitetail area yesterday and today. 

not sure how this season is going to be..just hope its better than last...


----------



## Guest

drrice said:


> well HEY I am in VA, East Loudoun/West Fairfax area.


we're neighbors


----------



## Guest

Dcp584 said:


> Can't be picky living in the Mid atlantic area. It was full on raining when I went up to Liberty today but as soon as me and my buddy got our tickets the rain stopped and it was a pretty good ride.


After riding for 18 years and living in the Wasatch for a year...I am prety picky these days. On a rainy day...I will usually just skip and instead spend time with my daughter or play guitar.


----------



## T.J.

i know its early in the week but who is riding this weekend and where?


----------



## Mooz

N~R~G said:


> we're neighbors


Dammit I was gonna post the exact same thing!


----------



## Dcp584

T.J. said:


> i know its early in the week but who is riding this weekend and where?


I don't know where but I hope to be riding at some point here this weekend and begining of next week because I have off through Sat - Wed. I'm still headed to Frostburg Saturday morning for my sisters Graduation; but whether I ride or not is another story its really going to depend on conditions


----------



## Guest

N~R~G said:


> we're neighbors


where are you at? I am in south riding, hang around chantilly, work in ashburn


----------



## Guest

drrice said:


> where are you at? I am in south riding, hang around chantilly, work in ashburn


live in sterling & work in uhh...


----------



## T.J.

with all of this rain i dunno if i'm going to be riding at all this weekend


----------



## Dcp584

T.J. said:


> with all of this rain i dunno if i'm going to be riding at all this weekend


You bite your tounge...


----------



## T.J.

sorry sir


----------



## Guest

guess you guys don't watch the weather channel religiously like i do? pa is supposed to get snow tomorrow & saturday & sunday


----------



## Guest

oh, and i may head up to liberty with my sister during the day on tuesday...provided they have sno & provided they are open.


----------



## Dcp584

N~R~G said:


> oh, and i may head up to liberty with my sister during the day on tuesday...provided they have sno & provided they are open.


Oh let me know if you are, I have off through Wed of next week so give me a shout or drop me a message or whatever and we can shred it up. Unless you think I'm a total douche bag and don't wan tto ride with me....


----------



## T.J.

jenn, i met him and he is...


----------



## Dcp584

T.J. said:


> jenn, i met him and he is...


Hey there scooter, she has met me to and can make her own conclusions on how much of a douche bag I am thanks. But I will say this if I have two girls one day they will be named Summer and Eve.


----------



## Guest

i'll definitely let you know if we head up. i have a feeling they won't be open during the week though.


----------



## T.J.

scooter, lol!


----------



## Dcp584

N~R~G said:


> i'll definitely let you know if we head up. i have a feeling they won't be open during the week though.


Judging by the way the weather outlook is looking for the week they should be open. they are not calling fo rthe temps to go above 45 for the next 9 days and and from saturday to wed its not supposed to be above 32. So I think you have a pretty good shot at them being open.


----------



## Guest

someone going on tuesdayyyyyyyyy??? thats my day off... can a certain someone tag along  I can help pay for gas


----------



## Guest

i don't know...are you more or less of a douche bag than DCP?



drrice said:


> I can help pay for gas


i mean, SURE you can!


----------



## T.J.

N~R~G said:


> i don't know...are you more or less of a douche bag than DCP?
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, SURE you can!


now thats funny! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Whats up guys/ Another NOVA neighbor here (live in South Riding). I'm trying to hit up Wintergreen Sunday, but it depends. 

I think the conditions this year will be better than last... It's hard to be worse...


----------



## Guest

N~R~G said:


> i don't know...are you more or less of a douche bag than DCP?
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, SURE you can!


sweet sweet! i keep douche baggery to a minimun, nor do I like baggage, in fact I don't like bags at all. Except tea bags... :laugh: jk

Shit then I would need my gear next day aired... nvm base is shallow. I am going to ride my spare stick. im definately down. I'll pm you for more details


----------



## Guest

Tim said:


> Whats up guys/ Another NOVA neighbor here (live in South Riding). I'm trying to hit up Wintergreen Sunday, but it depends.
> 
> I think the conditions this year will be better than last... It's hard to be worse...


word! where do you live, I'm off center st and loudoun county prkwy. I live across the street from the pool next to the elementary school. I usually have a decent chunk of cars outside...


----------



## Dcp584

How long does it normally take you peoples from NOVA to get to a resort?


----------



## Guest

Dcp584 said:


> How long does it normally take you peoples from NOVA to get to a resort?


whitetail is like 1 hr 45 mins
liberty is like 20 mins less

its about 30 mins longer compared to frederick MD


----------



## Guest

drrice said:


> word! where do you live, I'm off center st and loudoun county prkwy. I live across the street from the pool next to the elementary school. I usually have a decent chunk of cars outside...


Haha I'm just a couple streets down the parkway. I think I know exactly where your house is. You have a white WRX, and I think I've seen a Miata out there? I used to have the slamemd Integra on gold wheels, if you remember seeing drivin' around that last summer... Have you lived in SR for a while.?


----------



## Dcp584

Does anyone know anything more about this storm if we are just gunna get sleet and rain or are we actually gunna get some worth while snow


----------



## T.J.

Dcp584 said:


> Does anyone know anything more about this storm if we are just gunna get sleet and rain or are we actually gunna get some worth while snow


weather.com says "wintery mix" on sunday and temps in the high 30s and low 40s for the entire week after that.


----------



## T.J.

dan, do you know if pitcrew carries the burton capstraps so i can convert my missions to a toe cap? i know your there a lot so i was just woindering if you ever saw em there.


----------



## Dcp584

I'm sure they do I just don't know for sure. I can call them up for ya and ask.


----------



## T.J.

no worries. i can call or just stop down. it will give me a reason to get down there anyway. thanks tho dude.


----------



## Guest

Tim said:


> Haha I'm just a couple streets down the parkway. I think I know exactly where your house is. You have a white WRX, and I think I've seen a Miata out there? I used to have the slamemd Integra on gold wheels, if you remember seeing drivin' around that last summer... Have you lived in SR for a while.?


Close, the white wrx with huge wing is like 1 block away. I had the silver WRX with carbon fiber hood. I now drive the white forester, white miata, red suzuki samurai. The miata is always parked outside and I park the other two in the back. I think I do remember your integra.

I've lived here for about 3 years.


----------



## Guest

7 Springs has been 30 degrees yesterday and today, and are going to be 25 or below for the high next week according to the weather report. It was snowing today in Southern PA.

I'll be learning to snowboard tomorrow (Saturday)and I'll be there on Monday and Tuesday if anyone wants to give me any pointers.

All this gear to try out, I can't wait:


----------



## Guest

357Wheelgunner said:


> I'll be learning to snowboard tomorrow (Saturday)and I'll be there on Monday and Tuesday if anyone wants to give me any pointers.


go that way, really fast, if something gets in your way, turn.


----------



## Guest

N~R~G said:


> go that way, really fast, if something gets in your way, turn.


this is not skiing! and he is not lane meyer... if you are making a reference i think you are


----------



## Guest

drrice said:


> this is not skiing! and he is not lane meyer... if you are making a reference i think you are


there's just so many opportunities


----------



## Guest

N~R~G said:


> there's just so many opportunities


You know, like octopus? Testicles? 
Ohhhh. Tentacles. N-T.


----------



## Guest

too warm, too cold...when is it going to be just right???



SKI LIBERTY DOT COM said:


> Open today from 8am to 10pm. Due to icy tree limbs, Heavenly on the backside will not open until later in the morning. We may also experience some other temporary trail closures until it warms up a bit.


----------



## Guest

SKI LIBERTY DOT COM said:


> Today's Date: 12/16/2007 Last Updated: 12/16/07 8:15am
> New Machine Made Snow: yesterday 2-4 inches in some areas New Natural Snow: not expected
> Primary Condition: Packed snow, machine goomed Secondary Condition: FG/PP
> Average Base: 12-18 in Snowmaking in Progress: No
> High Temperature: 37 Low Temperature: 26
> Sky Cover: mostly cloudy Precipitation: chance of a passing shower


tuesday isn't looking so good.


----------



## T.J.

we got some sleet last night and its been pouring rain ever since.


----------



## Guest

seven springs trumps liberty once again...












7SPRINGSDOTCOM said:


> Current Weather...It is breezy, 21 degrees with SNOW!!!
> ForecastTonight...Falling temperatures...snow accumulating 4"-8" by Monday morning!



i say we do the springs on tuesday.


----------



## Guest

N~R~G said:


> seven springs trumps liberty once again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i say we do the springs on tuesday.


isnt the springs like 4-5 hours. Dont you have to be back by 6?


----------



## Guest

no & yes. it's a lil over 3 hours & yes, i have to be back by six. good point. maybe i'll just wait till the weekend.

i doubt liberty will be open during the week though.


----------



## Dcp584

N~R~G said:


> no & yes. it's a lil over 3 hours & yes, i have to be back by six. good point. maybe i'll just wait till the weekend.
> 
> i doubt liberty will be open during the week though.


I called and they said they had planned on being open during the week and it should be cold enough tonight and Monday that they should be able to lay down some decent snow. I say you wait and see what happens cause I still plan on riding this week while I have time off. I was actually gunna call you and ask you about if you were still planning on going up there this week.


----------



## Guest

i'll definitely be up there tuesday if they're open. morning, sometime. gotta get my kids on the bus at 7:30 & then i can leave.


----------



## Guest

N~R~G said:


> i'll definitely be up there tuesday if they're open. morning, sometime. gotta get my kids on the bus at 7:30 & then i can leave.



liberty?

If it's seven springs then there by 10:30 or 11 and get a 4 hour pass. Head back before 3?


----------



## Guest

if liberty's open then i'd say liberty. if not, i'd be down for the springs. it would definitely make more sense to wait till the weekend for springs though so i can spend the whole day/night there.


----------



## Guest

I got my ass kicked pretty bad on Saturday, I'm going to be at 7 Springs on Tuesday for sure to try it again. I'm hurting so badly today.

Anybody feel like riding with me a bit and giving me some advice?


----------



## Guest

357Wheelgunner said:


> I got my ass kicked pretty bad on Saturday, I'm going to be at 7 Springs on Tuesday for sure to try it again. I'm hurting so badly today.
> 
> Anybody feel like riding with me a bit and giving me some advice?


heres a pointer. Keep your arms like way out to ur sides so that your body looks like a T. You'll notice that there is more leverage and things seem more fluid. Thats a big tip I give to people when they start riding it seems to help. Especially when carving from left to right. Turn with your hips and move your shoulders where you want to go keeping your arms extended the whole time. It make seem weird or think you look funny but believe me it helps.


----------



## Guest

are we down for tomorrow? ...dcp, drrice, tj, mooz, buehler?

looks like liberty is only open tonight, due to the winds. hopefully they run normal hours tomorrow.

if they don't, should we plan to hit up seven springs instead? make the call in the morning?


----------



## Guest

Date: Monday December 17, 2007
Time: 04:01 PM
Reported By: Dick Barron 

Current Weather
Breezy with snow showers...20 degrees. Forecast
Partly cloudy tonight with a low of 25. 

New Natural Snow: 6''
New Machine Snow: 6''
Depth of Base(Snow Making Areas): 14''-26''
Open Slopes and Trails: 14
Chair Lifts: 4
Surface Lifts: 2 


Seven Springs Mountain Resort - 7 Springs


----------



## Guest

since none of you slackas care to respond, i'm still planning to hit up liberty tomorrow...hope to see some of you there. leaving by 8am, should be there by 10. as of tonight, they plan to be open in the morning.


----------



## Dcp584

Yea I'll be up at liberty in the morning. Although springs would be epic tommorow becasue no one would be there. But I don't have the gas or the money for gas.


----------



## Guest

springs would be epic because they've got SNOW!!!!!!!!

cool...so see you there, square.


----------



## Dcp584

Yep. See you there. Btdubbs what is up with your phone???


----------



## Guest

temporarily disconnected due to non-payment. use the 571 number.


----------



## Dcp584

I don't believe I have that number


----------



## Guest

geez...

now you do.


----------



## Guest

dude-man that wanted a ride...leave me a PM by 8am or i'm not picking your ass up!

dan...see you there, by 10am at the latest. look for me  maybe we can hit up the park & you can learn me some things...?


----------



## Guest

no bindings


----------



## Dcp584

drrice said:


> no bindings


How do you have no bindings???


----------



## Guest

he was a bad boy this year, so instead of coal santa just swiped his bindings.


----------



## T.J.

you guys SUCK! but have fun riding.

i'm off friday through tuesday. obviously no riding tuesday but anyone down any other time that i'm off? friday or monday would be really cool for me. let me know.


----------



## Guest

i'd love to hit up the springs this weekend, but i'm broke again 

i'll let you know if the situation changes before then. would you be down for the springs either friday or saturday...if i can get the funds together?


----------



## T.J.

yeah, lemme know.


----------



## Guest

Dcp584 said:


> How do you have no bindings???


i sold some nxt flows and havent gotten to replace them yet. I was going to pick them up monday but totally forgot while I was trying on new gear... I suck, I did nothing all day too...

If Springs does happen I would def would be down. I'll even give somebody $30 in gas money so I don't have to drive... That should be enough for funds  But I would have to be back to work my graveshift by 9pm... like at ashburn by 9pm. Earliest I could leave is 7am

This is for both saturday or friday


----------



## Guest

here's friday's rates:

Day Session 9 a.m. - 7 p.m. or Twilight Session 1 p.m. - close $39 
All Day $44 
Night Session 4:30 p.m. - close $30 


here's the rates for the weekend:

Day Session 9 a.m. - 7 p.m. or Twilight Session 1 p.m. - close $50 
All Day $55 
Night Session 4:30 p.m. - close $30


if we go friday i can't leave my house till 8am...so we wouldn't get there till probably noon. i could leave as early as need be on saturday though.


----------



## Guest

i'm fairly sure i should be able to go. so which day would work better for you, TJ?


----------



## T.J.

friday would work better for me but i understand you have time constraints. are you set on springs? what do the local mtns conditions look like? we can definitely get more riding time and less travel time if we stay more local. your thoughts?


----------



## Guest

well, being that i just went to liberty yesterday & rode on their _two_ trails of hardpacked frozen granules, and being that the springs has _sixteen_ open trails & is currently getting actual snow, i'd really rather hit up the springs.

i understand the distance though, so i guess i'm up for whatever. 

and friday works for me, but like i said, i couldn't leave my house till 8.


----------



## Guest

seven springs...










liberty...


----------



## T.J.

N~R~G said:


> seven springs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liberty...


point taken. well if we go springs would you be ok with driving? my car is less than legal in PA (i will have this taken care of by the VT trip). i'll pitch in for gas and tolls.

what time would you have to be back on friday?

i know i'm being a pain, sorry. friday is just more convenient for me cause the wife works. going when she works takes less time away from the "us time" that she likes so much.


----------



## Guest

overstood. friday works great for me, as long as you don't mind the late departure/arrival. i can stay till however late & i don't mind driving.


----------



## T.J.

sounds good to me. i will give you the definite greenlight tonight or early tomorrow. 

so you can be in my area around 9ish?


----------



## Guest

yeah, 9ish.


----------



## Guest

Could I tag along for this trip? I live in South Riding, but work in Ashburn graveshift but I get off around 7am. I should probably go pick up my bindings today... Oh on another note I can get back pretty late friday night as I don't have to be in to work until 11pm...

someone call me with the details

Five71 Two16 six189

just so it doesnt come up when someone googles my #...


----------



## Guest

can you get off work? if we ride till close we won't be getting home (to va) till 1ish.

also, my car really only fits 3 + boards. it could fit 4, but i have to put one of the seats down for the boards, so the two in the back would be pretty cramped.


----------



## Dcp584

You guys suck. I wanna go but I gotta WORK. Granted I have been off for the past 5 days and my knee is a little f'd up but that doesn't mean I don't want to go riding. Why can't I just be independently wealthy and just do what ever I want.


----------



## Guest

N~R~G said:


> can you get off work? if we ride till close we won't be getting home (to va) till 1ish.
> 
> also, my car really only fits 3 + boards. it could fit 4, but i have to put one of the seats down for the boards, so the two in the back would be pretty cramped.


yeah I am going to come in early on saturday so I can come in late around 1ish. I am 5'6" and 126 lbs so I am not very big... We can take my car if it helps. I've got a subaru forester with a 60/40 fold down but I guess that puts us in the same spot...


----------



## Guest

well, TJ is completely whipped, err...i mean out.  

so no more issue of too many people. would it be cool to maybe meet at the ashburn/sterling walmart parking lot, or would you guys rather not leave your car there all day? i guess i could pick you both up from home, but s.riding is a bit out of the way from where we need to go (i think). if you'd rather not leave your cars at walmart, could we maybe all meet at one house? either mooz's or drrice's?


----------



## Guest

N~R~G said:


> well, TJ is completely whipped, err...i mean out.
> 
> so no more issue of too many people. would it be cool to maybe meet at the ashburn/sterling walmart parking lot, or would you guys rather not leave your car there all day? i guess i could pick you both up from home, but s.riding is a bit out of the way from where we need to go (i think). if you'd rather not leave your cars at walmart, could we maybe all meet at one house? either mooz's or drrice's?


im down for whatever, I just need to get my car packed before I go to work. Call me with an address or whatever. I'm pretty sure walmart might tow or something if we leave the cars there all day. We could meet up at my work. It's a closed site and the cars will definately be safe and under surveillance with security... I work near the ice rink in ashburn if we could meet there. If not I am willing to meet at ur house NRG. Or mooz. Either works.

What time are we leaving? I am leaving my house right now to go get my pants, gloves, and bindings. Because they are scattered across the earth. Someone give me a call with details so I know wether i have to load my car tonight or if i can come home from work tomorrow and do it.


----------



## Guest

walmart won't tow...i've slept in walmart parking lots many a time 

but meeting up at your work is good for me...just PM us with the exact spot. is that cool with you Mooz?

and yeah, i'd pack your car tonight just so you're good to go.

i can leave my house by 8:00, so i'll be to the ice house by 8:15ish.


----------



## Guest

oh, and TJ is going to try & talk his wifey into letting him go. he said not to hold our breath though, but he'll let us know tonight.


and for the sammiches...is everyone good with turkey & cheese? or would you rather me not pack them? mayo & mustard? let & tom? i'm trying to be nice here, don't let the niceness go to waste!


----------



## Mooz

eeww mayo.

I can pick you up from S riding though. Gives me an excuse to drive by the house I grew up in


----------



## Guest

meeting at his work would probably work better...cuz that's where he'll be right before we leave & that's where he'll be going back to when we get back! he's pretty hardcore! i guess he can just sleep on the way!


----------



## Mooz

That works too


----------



## Guest

so no mayo, mooz? 

better idea...i'll pack the turkey & the bread & the cheese & the lettuce & the tomato and then we'll stop at sheetz on the way to 15 & pick up some packets of mayo & mustard and that way we can each make our own sammich just the way we like it!

and i've got some chips i can bring & carrots & ranch & whatever else i can find...


----------



## Mooz

I need to ride with you more. You plan ahead! I'll bring sodas


----------



## Guest

Mooz said:


> That works too


k, so drrice...PM me & mooz with the exact location to meet you at. we'll be there by 8:15ish.


----------



## Guest

Mooz said:


> I need to ride with you more. You plan ahead!


i learned from TJ. 

typically i wake up & run out the door with nothing else on my mind but how quickly i can get to the mountain. then about an hour or so passes & i remember that i forgot to do something...like eat! then i end up spending $6 on a serving of fries. and being that i'm broke, i don't have that option this time, so yeah, i'm planning ahead on this one!

not that processed turkey product is the best for us to eat, but i'm going with what's free & in the fridge at the moment.


----------



## T.J.

N~R~G said:


> i learned from TJ.


daaaaamn right! sheetz mto baby! 1.99 sub fills the void much better than $6 french fries!

looks like as of right now i'm still out


----------



## Guest

this ain't sheetz MTO. 
it's jenn's MITFYODSTO (make it the fuck your own damn self to order) 

oh, and PS...


----------



## Guest

next time though, eh?


----------



## Guest

So I pmed you guys but just in caseeee

Ok here is where I work

Google Maps

There is no address and no signs outside the building. I think you guys already know how to get most of the way but here are the rest of the directions.

- Take 28 and get off the carmax/harris teeter exit. The streets are church and waxpool
- Take Waxpool towards ashburn (this turns into Farmwell)
- make a right onto Smith Switch RD (the road the ice house is on)
- Then take your second right which is Chilum
- Go straight down pass the flag poles and my building is the one on the right with my white miata parked outside.
- Give me a call once you get there five71-two16-six189
- If security comes outsides and asks what you are doing say you are waiting on Michael Luu from VMC, or just say the short asian kid with the mohawk and they will know exactly who I am.

Sandwiches would be awesome! I can get free drinks water. soda. V8 and stuff (soo I got this covered Mooz). So I can grab it on my way out. Also coffe if anyone wants a thermos filled or a cup before we head out.

If there is anything else let me know. I will be up all night.


----------



## Guest

sooooooooo who is leaving for whistler in 12 hours? Yeah see ya suckersssssssssss


----------



## Guest

TJ or any other va/dc/md peoples...

heading up to wisp tomorrow morning with mooz, my sister & some of her friends. meeting up at her house in winchester at 8am, then heading to wisp. it's a 2 hour drive from winchester, so we'll be there roughly around 10. wisp has 19 trails open, it's $57 for all day & the weather's calling for low 30's through the day & then rain/snow in the evening. we're planning to leave late afternoonish.


----------



## T.J.

N~R~G said:


> TJ or any other va/dc/md peoples...
> 
> heading up to wisp tomorrow morning with mooz, my sister & some of her friends. meeting up at her house in winchester at 8am, then heading to wisp. it's a 2 hour drive from winchester, so we'll be there roughly around 10. wisp has 19 trails open, it's $57 for all day & the weather's calling for low 30's through the day & then rain/snow in the evening. we're planning to leave late afternoonish.


was this today (sunday) or tomorrow (monday)?


----------



## Guest

was today.


----------



## Guest

aww...










now if it would just snow...


----------



## T.J.

its did here tonight...a lil bit anyway...


----------



## Dcp584

Is anyone trying to Ride tommorow night???


----------



## T.J.

dammit. why do i never see these posts until its too late.


----------



## Dcp584

I don't know why you always see these to late. It's ok liberty was pretty shitty last night with all the wind and what not.


----------



## Guest

i don't know, personally i'm thinking of boycotting ski liberty, whitetail & roundtop. i think it's bullsh*t that they charge full price when only half the hill is open & the half that is open is slushy or bare or both.

there are enough mountains close enough by (3 hr drive) that have three times the number of runs, better runs at that, better bar (with better prices), and cheaper lift tickets (for what you get).


and if i hear one more radio commercial with them boasting about how they've got tons of snow i'm going to sue them for false advertisement! cuz they really don't & should stop kidding themselves.


----------



## Dcp584

Well I understand where you are coming from and it is bullshit for them to charge full price for what is open but; you gotta look at it from thier perspective to they have to make money to maintain operations and pay thier employees so they can make snow for you to ride on. You might say that I can't really speak from your perspective because I pay less because of the card and I don't pay at all when I go at night but I've been in your shoes and had to pay full price to go all the time thats why I started buying the cards so I could save myself money and go alot so I can progress my riding.


----------



## Dcp584

Oh and there is nothing that is really cheaper in perpsective because of the gas you have to spend to get to them. For me the bar doesn't really matter and I try not to eat at the resort because it is always uber expensive; and i'm sure that goes double for the bar screw $6 bottles of any beer.


----------



## Guest

ps...7 springs got a foot of natty snow last night!


----------



## Guest

i hear ya about the card. that's a stupid deal i always skip out on & shouldn't. but still. i just don't think they should charge as much as they do...especially when half their mountain isn't even open & the part that is is scarce.


----------



## Guest

weird...that "ps" thread was typed after the other one but showed up before it.


----------



## SCZ71

NC mountains are looking pretty good for the weekend. Running around a 40" base and been balls cold for a few days. Not supposed to break freezing till the weekend so they will be able to blow for a few days on top of the natural snow they have been getting. Heading up this weekend, hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## T.J.

i was hoping things were going to be getting better since its been balls cold for the last 2 days but a quick check of the weather reports warms temps for the weekend. yay...


----------



## Dcp584

Yea but they have been blowing for three day straight or will be by the time the weekend rolls in.


----------



## T.J.

anyone riding this weekend? no go on tonight but i could prolly sneak outta the house sunday (or maybe even saturday)


----------



## Dcp584

I'm supposed to go Sunday night and I might go tonight for a little while then go to the bar in all my snow gear. Sounds like a possible good time with a bunch of people giving me the "What the F*$# are you wearing" look. Plus the band at Olde Town Tavern tonight is pretty sweet.


----------



## T.J.

so the plan is me and dan are riding liberty tomorrow night. anyone else in?


----------



## Dcp584

OOO OOOO me I'm in


----------



## T.J.

Dcp584 said:


> OOO OOOO me I'm in


smartass...

now quit playing rock band and get your ass to the mountain.


----------



## Guest

Wow im surprised no one has talked about the snow today. Who is going out tomorrow, I know a bunch of people going to white tail.

Sad to say guys, I have lost my love of snowboarding. I am selling all my gear.


----------



## Dcp584

drrice said:


> Wow im surprised no one has talked about the snow today. Who is going out tomorrow, I know a bunch of people going to white tail.
> 
> Sad to say guys, I have lost my love of snowboarding. I am selling all my gear.


What?????
:dunno::thumbsdown: Thats not cool there hombre.


----------



## T.J.

Dcp584 said:


> What?????
> :dunno::thumbsdown: Thats not cool there hombre.


seriously. we finally get a lil white stuff and your selling your gear? where are the tar and feathers?!


----------



## Mooz

I'm going today, leaving soon in fact 

Might even stick around late if TJ can carry his tired bones from work. Damn slacker


----------



## Dcp584

I'd be down but it feels like I have a softball hidden under my knee cap. So I just get to hobble around and wait for the swelling to subside hopefully by sunday because I wanna ride.


----------



## Guest

where was mooz going...liberty? 

i'm going to try & get out sometime this weekend. probably can't do it tonight cuz i've got to take my kids to chuck-e-cheese at 4pm.

might be able to get out tomorrow though...if not tomorrow, sunday. 

getting kinda sick of always going out on holiday weekends though.


----------



## Dcp584

Well then go on weekdays and bring your kids with you.


----------



## Guest

k, so the plans are in motion...i'll definitely be up there tomorrow. not sure about sunday though. i really can't afford to ride both days...i need to send some of this money to carm so i can ride with ya'll in VT boyee!


----------



## Dcp584

I gotta do that today the next $70 is due today isn't it.


----------



## Guest

Sold all of my boards  it seriously hurts but I just can't/don't want to ride anymore. I was at snowshoe a few weeks ago when it was real dry. I saw all the trash that people throw around, all of that gets run off by the melted snow, rain, real snow, etc down into the lake and it ruins the earth. Global warming is just making seasons worse (if you haven't noticed). To make a ski resort they clear tons of forest and ruin eco systems. Lift tickets are a ridiculous price, gas prices are outrageous and even more outrageous at a ski resort.

I have gotten what I seeked in riding. The feeling when no one is riding around you and things are serene. The scenery, the contrast of the mountain. The fact I can transcend 5000 ft vertical. After going to whistler for a week and seeing my potential I am content to know how far I can go. I learned A LOT at whistler, things you cannot do around here. I definitely suggest a trip out there.

Well see you guys later. I wasn't around that long and only met mooz and NRG but it was nice. I still have 2 pairs of boots, maybe I should keep em incase someone wants me to come and ride their stick. I don't know.

Later,
- Snowboarding Nirvana


----------



## Guest

^^fair enough. respect.


----------



## Guest

I went to wintergreen last friday and it wasn't very good. real big chop and some of the hills were down due to melting. I'm going up to Massanutten tomorrow and hopefully it will be better, even though massanutten is tiny :\


----------



## Dcp584

Whoa talk about revive that which was dead, thanks though there buddy i totally forgot about this thread for lieka month or so it was non stop for all of us in the MD Nova area. 

I've never been to either of those how far are those from you?


----------



## playbass311

Massanutten is pretty small, but on Fridays with a student ID its only like 20 bucks, which is pretty sweet. I'm in NoVA and Massanutten is about an hour and a half away from me. Although for the same time I usually just go to Whitetail.


----------



## playbass311

Makes me sad about drrice though. I was with him at Snowshoe and he just really wasnt having a good time. He got me into snowboarding and right when I start really getting into it he quits, haha.


----------



## T.J.

anyone been to liberty lately? the weather has been so weird here.

and good call on revamping this thread.


----------



## Dcp584

Soem of my buddies were up there tuesday and said it was nice but that was pre ice storm. The webcams look like they have good coverage and it has been cold enough the past few nights for them to make plenty of snow I'm sure it's not half bad. Hey TJ what are you doin next weekend you got plans???? particularly on sunday. Pitcrews Civil War is on Sunday at whitetail. I was goin to compete but uh I have thrown myself on the injured list so I'm probably not gunna compete. But I'm still trying to atleast go hangout and watch and shred in between perhaps.


----------



## T.J.

Hey dude, according to pitcrews site the civil war thing is on saturday (the 23rd). saturday is my wifes birthday so there is no way i'm gonna be able to get out to ride. if its sunday i am down tho.


----------



## Dcp584

Ok maybe I was wrong I thought it is on sunday my bad. Well don't I just look like a horses patoot.


----------



## Guest

Dcp584 said:


> Whoa talk about revive that which was dead, thanks though there buddy i totally forgot about this thread for lieka month or so it was non stop for all of us in the MD Nova area.


Haha, no problem.



> I've never been to either of those how far are those from you?


I'm about a hour and a half away from Wintergreen and about two hours from Massanutten.

Wintergreen has better trails but Massanutten's park is so much nicer.


----------



## playbass311

I've never been to Massanutten but its so close and cheap on Fridays for students so I guess I should head out there one of these days.


----------



## playbass311

I'm going to Ski Whitetail tomorrow afternoon after I get out of class, anyone going to be there by any chance?


----------



## Guest

I'm hitting wintergreen on friday and sunday. anyone else gonna be up there?


----------



## Guest

Playbass, my school is going to either whitetail or liberty, we'll decide later. I should be up there from 4-10. You hit trails or park mostly?
My vote is for whitetail.
I'm siced about the cold weather, powder around here is anything but ice haha, hoping the season stays until March.


----------



## Dcp584

All you DC Nova kids should hit up whitetail saturday AM. Pitcrew is having a comp and it should be pretty sick. If you don't knwo what Pitcrew is it's a Billy Badass shop here in Frederick.


----------



## playbass311

Mendel said:


> Playbass, my school is going to either whitetail or liberty, we'll decide later. I should be up there from 4-10. You hit trails or park mostly?
> My vote is for whitetail.
> I'm siced about the cold weather, powder around here is anything but ice haha, hoping the season stays until March.



Sorry man, I didnt see your post until after I got home today. Where did you end up going?

I was at Whitetail today and the conditions were AWESOME, like for me, the best I've ridden all season. It even started dumping snow on us my last hour there tonight. It was great, and super mellow and relaxing.


----------



## playbass311

Dcp584 said:


> All you DC Nova kids should hit up whitetail saturday AM. Pitcrew is having a comp and it should be pretty sick. If you don't knwo what Pitcrew is it's a Billy Badass shop here in Frederick.


I'd love to go up Saturday but unfortunately I have to work all day which succcccks.


----------



## Guest

shit shit shit shit well playbass informs me that snowshoe is opening up this friday the 21st.

Anyone up for driving up the crack ass of dawn friday morning to get first chair? It's good luck for the season!



(oh and I still don't have a stick this season so far...)


----------



## Guest

drrice said:


> Sold all of my boards  it seriously hurts but I just can't/don't want to ride anymore. I was at snowshoe a few weeks ago when it was real dry. I saw all the trash that people throw around, all of that gets run off by the melted snow, rain, real snow, etc down into the lake and it ruins the earth. Global warming is just making seasons worse (if you haven't noticed). To make a ski resort they clear tons of forest and ruin eco systems. Lift tickets are a ridiculous price, gas prices are outrageous and even more outrageous at a ski resort.
> 
> I have gotten what I seeked in riding. The feeling when no one is riding around you and things are serene. The scenery, the contrast of the mountain. The fact I can transcend 5000 ft vertical. After going to whistler for a week and seeing my potential I am content to know how far I can go. I learned A LOT at whistler, things you cannot do around here. I definitely suggest a trip out there.
> 
> Well see you guys later. I wasn't around that long and only met mooz and NRG but it was nice. I still have 2 pairs of boots, maybe I should keep em incase someone wants me to come and ride their stick. I don't know.
> 
> Later,
> - Snowboarding Nirvana


guess that was just your bittersweet ending to _last_ season, eh?

:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

N~R~G said:


> guess that was just your bittersweet ending to _last_ season, eh?
> 
> :cheeky4:


grumbles grumbles grumbles

Couldn't resist. I am an addict. Plus my fight with self righteousness is on the decline maybe.

 you comin or not?! If you drive I'll pay for your lift ticket!


----------



## Guest

we're going down saturday. can't take off work friday & i have to get the kids on the bus, so i wouldn't make first tracks if i went on friday.


----------



## T.J.

whitetail has the lights turned on. (i can see the mtn from my backyard, W00t). wonder if they are going to start blowing snow?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> whitetail has the lights turned on. (i can see the mtn from my backyard, W00t). wonder if they are going to start blowing snow?!?!?!?!?!?!


I was just working up there today... hopefully saturday they will start blowing snow... they were testing the guns and lights while I was up there...


----------



## Guest

this is a bad sign. it's only opening day & i'm already contemplating calling out of work on friday to go hit springs & then hit snowshoe on saturday. what's the rest of the season have in store if i already can't express some self control on the very first day???


----------



## T.J.

dammit Jen. now you have me pondering how i can get up there this weekend. must resist, its only opening day.


----------



## Guest

You guys are making me jelous. I want to go riding so bad this year. I have been snowboarding for 17 years but had to hang it up the last two years due to being sick with Lyme disease. I hope I can get out there this year, it looks like it might be a good one.


----------



## Guest

well damn bro, here's to you getting better!


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> dammit Jen. now you have me pondering how i can get up there this weekend. must resist, its only opening day.


i mean, we get what...a whole 30 days in a season around here? might as well get 'em while we can!!!


----------



## Dcp584

There are more than 30 days in the season. Even if they are only open for 6 weeks there is more than 30 days. The season is atleast two whole months.


----------



## Guest

geez. why do you guys have to be so exact?


----------



## Dcp584

Because the season is probably like 10 weeks which buts you at 70 possible days if you went every day of the season. I know I've done 50 not last year because I kept myself on the injured list but i know I got 50 the year before.


----------



## Guest

we all know you're a rock star, dan. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

I know of a group of people going to snowshoe sunday. No park features will be open I'm pretty sure but who knows. I am just horny for some boarding.


----------



## T.J.

wisp opens tomorrow as well. so thats snowshoe, wisp, big boulder and seven springs all open a week before xmas.


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> wisp opens tomorrow as well. so thats snowshoe, wisp, big boulder and seven springs all open a week before xmas.


it's christmas already????


----------



## Guest

with these kinds of openings it is!

pilgrims and the birth of jesus, same difference


----------



## baldylox

any of you tropical inhabitants going to make the drive up to holiday valley where the pow is?? 38" in last few days and 12" more expected for the next day and a half! gunna be a pow pow weekend for me....:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> any of you tropical inhabitants going to make the drive up to holiday valley where the pow is?? 38" in last few days and 12" more expected for the next day and a half! gunna be a pow pow weekend for me....:cheeky4:


we got 31"+ just recently so an 8 hour drive doesn't seem too appealing for an extra foot of snow


----------



## baldylox

drrice said:


> we got 31"+ just recently so an 8 hour drive doesn't seem too appealing for an extra foot of snow


pfffff


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> pfffff


lol sorry... a potential foot of snow


----------



## baldylox

drrice said:


> lol sorry... a potential foot of snow


ahh, but what you're overlooking good sir, is the fact that that 38 inches and your 31 have already been compacted (deliberately, to create a base). the difference is a potential FOOT OF FRESH POW! and that...is all the difference in the world.


----------



## Guest

i'll be goin to springs on saturday to check out jibulation, hopefully get a few runs in too since they're opening tomorrow???


----------



## Guest

just watch all the friday going bastards are going to use up all the damn snow


----------



## Guest

we're doing the springs tomorrow & snowshoe on saturday. i'd rather flip it but this seems to be the way it's going down.


----------



## playbass311

I'll be doing Snowshoe on Sunday. Wooooot.


----------



## Guest

FREAK OUT!!! i had such a hard time sleeping last night! and then woke up at 4 & could barely go back to sleep, but i did & now it's 6:30, so i'ma go wake up my kids & then in an hour i'll drop them off at school and i'll be on my waaaaayyyyy!!!! g'yeah! can't wait!!! 

i get a *bit* excited 

the springs got a few more inches. they've got 5 dinky runs open (mostly greens, 1 blue) but fuck it...or rather, i'll fuck it! haha.

3-5 more inches in the forecast!

then off to snoeshoe on saturday...

3 new inches and the snow continues to fall! a bunch more trails open, mostly greens but a few blues too.

won't be epic, but it'll be fuuuuunnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## NYCboarder

anyone from NYC going to hunter mountain this weekend?


----------



## T.J.

N~R~G said:


> it's christmas already????


thanksgiving. i was so excited i got my holidays mixed up.

no riding for me this weekend but i'm game for anything next weekend. who is in?


----------



## Guest

whitetail started blowing snow today. woot haha


----------



## Mooz

T.J. said:


> thanksgiving. i was so excited i got my holidays mixed up.
> 
> no riding for me this weekend but i'm game for anything next weekend. who is in?


I'm down. I just have to be back in the area by 8PM on saturday. Sunday is open and im taking monday after thanksgiving off.


----------



## T.J.

just checked my on call schedule to realize i am on call next weekend. fuck. i'm not totally out but i have to see whats going on as its a holiday weekend.


----------



## Mooz

Pfft im on call too but that isn't stopping me. As long as I have my blackberry and my laptop, I can take over the world from anywhere! Except your mom's pants. I get no reception in there.


----------



## T.J.

well i have the moto, laptop and an att broadband card. any idea what the cell phone coverage is like at springs or if they have a wifi cafe like whitetail does? (i'm assuming we will hit up springs next weekend)


----------



## T.J.

whitetail blew a ton of snow last night. w00t.


----------



## Dcp584

Liberty blew more snow.


----------



## T.J.

well the mountain in my backyard is better than the mountain in your back yard.


----------



## Guest

booyah!

why weren't you there???


----------



## T.J.

nice pics Jenn. who is down for this weekend?


----------



## Guest

Trying to get a sitter lined up for Wednesday. If not I'll only be able to ride Thurs/Fri/Sat/Sun. So who else will be at SS this weekend?


----------



## T.J.

mooz will be at SS. looks like the rest of us are going to 7springs saturday.


----------



## Dcp584

Snowgypsy is gunna be up at SS as well. That is if her rocky mountain spotted fever doesn't stop her....


----------



## Guest

Dcp584 said:


> Snowgypsy is gunna be up at SS as well. That is if her rocky mountain spotted fever doesn't stop her....



thanks dan! I will be there... my fever is getting better and I've been on antibiotics for 3 days now. no doubt I will be better by friday...


----------



## Guest

davis said:


> Trying to get a sitter lined up for Wednesday. If not I'll only be able to ride Thurs/Fri/Sat/Sun. So who else will be at SS this weekend?


Hey davis, like dan said me, mooz and my friend kristin will be there fri,sat,sun... let me know if you wanna meet up, I have NO service at snowshoe so we will need to make plans before hand, I will be teachin my friend most of friday tho...


----------



## Guest

you know where the only place to get reception at snowshoe is??????

well, i can't really tell you exactly but i can try to describe it for you.

if you're coming down the mountain, from the resort heading towards the inn, there's a road off to the right that kinda corkscrews around. on the 2nd bend is where you'll get reception. it doesn't take you far off the road, just above it really, and offers a beautiful view of the mountain range.

but yeah, at the resort you're screwed.


----------



## Guest

yeah I sorta know where your talking about, but I just tend to turn my phone off when Im there, I think the condos I'm in have spotty service cuz I've stayed there before...


----------



## Dcp584

I have no idea where your talking about. I suppose it would help if I had actually been to snowshoe before.


----------



## Guest

yeah, probably so. 

if my memory serves me right, i think there's only two right hand turns on snowshoe dr (coming _down_ from the resort towards the inn, not the hwy). one will be obvious & will be silver creek. the other is just a windy road that leads up to i don't even know. that's the road you'll get reception. 

can't remember which you come to first, silver creek or that road.


----------



## kMc

snowgypsy said:


> thanks dan! I will be there... my fever is getting better and I've been on antibiotics for 3 days now. no doubt I will be better by friday...


it didnt stop us from seeing the tamboureen player last friday...so of course youll be better for this haha. zing.


----------



## Dcp584

^^^^Oh my christ. I know who this is. Stranger Dangers first post. Did the tambourine guys remember ms gypsy?


----------



## kMc

Dcp584 said:


> ^^^^Oh my christ. I know who this is. Stranger Dangers first post.


haha how'd you guess? totally should have named myself that. damn.


----------



## kMc

Dcp584 said:


> ^^^^Oh my christ. I know who this is. Stranger Dangers first post. Did the tambourine guys remember ms gypsy?


and of course they did. they were full of hugs and light up tamboureen joy, and probably booze. they had drunken recall. haha.


----------



## Guest

kMc said:


> it didnt stop us from seeing the tamboureen player last friday...so of course youll be better for this haha. zing.


ahhhh she speaks!!!! you know I will be fine next friday... thats why god made 800 motrin and antibiotics...


----------



## Guest

Dcp584 said:


> ^^^^Oh my christ. I know who this is. Stranger Dangers first post. Did the tambourine guys remember ms gypsy?



seriously?? who wouldn't remember me??? hahaha


----------



## Dcp584

snowgypsy said:


> seriously?? who wouldn't remember me??? hahaha


Well I think I could forget you if I really wanted to.... But the tambourine kids would have to remember you. Some random drunk girl who drove them home the next day..Come on thats what tehy really can't forget.


----------



## kMc

Dcp584 said:


> Well I think I could forget you if I really wanted to.... But the tambourine kids would have to remember you. Some random drunk girl who drove them home the next day..Come on thats what tehy really can't forget.


Or the fact that we had no regard for their names, and called them "little mermaid" and "beard", and that they were groped by a random 40 year old weirdo. i think they must have had a fabulous time now that i think about it, and by that i mean they were extremely terrified. haha


----------



## kMc

or it could be the random drunk girl who drove them home for an hour in the morning..?


----------



## Dcp584

kMc said:


> or it could be the random drunk girl who drove them home for an hour in the morning..?


I wonder....how many random drunk girls were in the car that morning?? Or maybe there was a random passed out topless girl laying on a picnic table strapped to the roof.


----------



## Mooz

kMc said:


> Or the fact that we had no regard for their names, and called them "little mermaid" and "beard", and that they were groped by a random 40 year old weirdo. i think they must have had a fabulous time now that i think about it, and by that i mean they were extremely terrified. haha


The hell... I am not 40!!!


----------



## Guest

Dcp584 said:


> Well I think I could forget you if I really wanted to.... But the tambourine kids would have to remember you. Some random drunk girl who drove them home the next day..Come on thats what tehy really can't forget.



oh whatever... you could never forget me!!!


----------



## Guest

kMc said:


> Or the fact that we had no regard for their names, and called them "little mermaid" and "beard", and that they were groped by a random 40 year old weirdo. i think they must have had a fabulous time now that i think about it, and by that i mean they were extremely terrified. haha


ahahhah... the little mermaid... that is the only way I can remember his actual name, and I don't know beards name...


----------



## Dcp584

snowgypsy said:


> oh whatever... you could never forget me!!!


Should we try and find out????


----------



## kMc

Dcp584 said:


> I wonder....how many random drunk girls were in the car that morning?? Or maybe there was a random passed out topless girl laying on a picnic table strapped to the roof.


I will have you know that I was NOT in the car. and I resent your passed out picnic table comment, I have never done anything of the sort!! im not as crazy as you think/have probably heard from one of my chatty friends..ehem gypsy.


----------



## Dcp584

Oh its just a joke chill out there home skillet. And who cares if that picture a the girl passed out on the picninc table is actually you. We don't judge here.... well maybe a little but you shouldn't let that bother you.


----------



## kMc

haha i know it was a joke fool. and that picture is not of me, i actually thought it was of your mom, if i recall correctly? dont be embarrassed and pretend its me. accept it, we dont judge here.


----------



## Dcp584

kMc said:


> haha i know it was a joke fool. and that picture is not of me, i actually thought it was your mom, if i recall correctly? dont be embarrassed and pretend its me. accept it.


Well I was just trying to spread the fame around. I know it's my mom and I do accept it. It's one of her prouder moments. We actually have that picture framed in the living room.


----------



## baldylox

Oh snap! She poked you in the chest!


----------



## Dcp584

Oh my christ you and your Gawd Damn chest poking......


----------



## T.J.

cifex said:


> Oh snap! She poked you in the chest!





Dcp584 said:


> Oh my christ you and your Gawd Damn chest poking......


HAHA epic!


----------



## Guest

Dcp584 said:


> Should we try and find out????


who would you text all day??


----------



## T.J.

snowgypsy said:


> who would you text all day??


me :cheeky4:

(123813429873142871234987)


----------



## Dcp584

snowgypsy said:


> who would you text all day??


I haven't texted you yet today. and its you who can't seem to not text me. Are you slowly working your way up to being a stalker???


----------



## Guest

Dcp584 said:


> I haven't texted you yet today. and its you who can't seem to not text me. Are you slowly working your way up to being a stalker???


and have you seen one text from me today?? I don't even wanna talk to you, cuz your cranky!! me the stalker?? your the one who kidnapped me!!


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> me :cheeky4:
> 
> (123813429873142871234987)


we know he loves you the bestest...


----------



## kMc

snowgypsy said:


> and have you seen one text from me today?? I don't even wanna talk to you, cuz your cranky!! me the stalker?? your the one who kidnapped me!!


are you talking about the summer kidnapping where i thought they were going to take you somewhere and kill you haha?? and p.s. you do seem cranky.


----------



## Guest

im going to wisp tomorrow. anyone else gonna be there?


----------



## Dcp584

snowgypsy said:


> and have you seen one text from me today?? I don't even wanna talk to you, cuz your cranky!! me the stalker?? your the one who kidnapped me!!


I was not and am not cranky. I'm a little aggrivated at the moment with my fucked up car and jacked up shoulder. And I didn't kidnapp you. You willingly got into my car and took us to an abandoned building. Then told us to stay and hang out. So we did, we hung out drank sang devil went down to georgia and kMc deleted all the pictures. Don't pretend that I'm some crazy stalker fiend


----------



## T.J.

Dcp584 said:


> I was not and am not cranky. I'm a little aggrivated at the moment with my fucked up car and jacked up shoulder.


sauerkraut!:cheeky4:


----------



## baldylox

Sprechen sie Deutsch?


----------



## Dcp584

T.J. said:


> sauerkraut!:cheeky4:


Oh Jesus christ....Damn you Jhared


----------



## T.J.

Dcp584 said:


> Oh Jesus christ....Damn you Jhared


MUAHAHAHAHAHA! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

from the Seven Springs email list...

Check Out This Unbelievable Deal
for Only $119 Per Couple!
Available Sun. - Thurs. nights, Dec. 14 - 18, 2008, and
Dec. 21 - 22, 2008.

This super special getaway includes:

* One night’s lodging in the Main Lodge
* Unlimited skiing between 4:30 p.m. the day of arrival until 7 p.m. the day you depart
* Breakfast buffet for our Main Lodge guests
* Access to the indoor swimming pool and exercise room

For more information or to make your reservations, please call (866) 437-1300.

This Sunday Only - Donate a Toy and Get $10 Off Your Lift Ticket!

Bring in a new, unused, unwrapped gift and we'll take $10 off your lift ticket! All donations will be given to the Marine's Toys for Tots. They will distribute the toys to needy children in our area.


----------



## Guest

btw, are ya'll riding anywhere this weekend?


----------



## T.J.

i'm out. NC this weekend. was trying to riding one night this week but the rain killed it.


----------



## Guest

was it the rain or the 50 degree temps??? :dunno:

i think i'm out too. used up all my extra money on christmas gifts and smokeables.


----------



## Guest

so after buying christmas for my kids & family i am now broke & can't afford to get out and ride this weekend.

so.

i've got an offer for ya's...

i'll drive (to seven springs on saturday) and pay for gas if someone(s) will pay for my lift ticket in exchange?

let me know! cuz they got snow! so we should go!!!


----------



## Mooz

N~R~G said:


> so after buying christmas for my kids & family i am now broke & can't afford to get out and ride this weekend.
> 
> so.
> 
> i've got an offer for ya's...
> 
> i'll drive (to seven springs on saturday) and pay for gas if someone(s) will pay for my lift ticket in exchange?
> 
> let me know! cuz they got snow! so we should go!!!



I would but i'm stuck on call this weekened


----------



## Guest

bummerliscious


----------



## Guest

woot! just sold my 55 gallon fish tank to a lady for $100, so now i've got money to ride this weekend!!! 
probably going to hit up seven springs tomorrow (saturday). anyone wanna go? dan, tim? anyone else? give me a call if so, 571.926.7925, i'll be heading out from VA probably around 5am to try & make first tracks at 9. i pass by both your fuckers houses- one of these times it'd be nice to swing by & scoop you up! so c'mon then!


----------



## T.J.

sunday sunday sunday! dammit jenn. ride sunday.


----------



## Guest

sundays just aren't good for me at seven springs, i can do whitetail & liberty but that's not where the snow is. tomorrow's gotta be the day for me...just sux that every-fucking-one i know is going sunday & won't/can't go saturday with me. so i guess i'm riding solo.


----------



## Guest

gyeah!

the phantasmastic four, baby!

be patient, as it may take a minute to load.


----------



## Guest

umm, dood...helloooooo^^^^^^you betta check that shit out!!!


----------



## Guest

N~R~G said:


> gyeah!
> 
> the phantasmastic four, baby!
> 
> be patient, as it may take a minute to load.


well i thought it was funny! too cute really!


----------



## Guest

ok i just noticed this. starting saturday and lasting about two weeks is a crazy cold spell so whitetail and liberty should make a shitload of snow. i didnt see many highs over freezing


----------



## T.J.

N~R~G said:


> gyeah!
> 
> the phantasmastic four, baby!
> 
> be patient, as it may take a minute to load.


hillarious!

i've actually been riding saturdays mostly. you just caught us the one sunday we've ridden springs. hang in there kiddo. as soon as conditions get better i will be at whitetail/liberty cause i have the night club card and advantage card there.


----------



## pmoa

Is Friday considered mid week at camelback?


----------



## T.J.

back from the dead! and you may find a better response in Northeast. this is pretty much MD/VA/WV/DC.


----------



## pmoa

Yeah I figured


----------

